# Carros do Google Maps Streetview em Lisboa e Porto



## Vince (20 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

Se virem uns carros com umas estranhas camaras no tejadilho sorriam ou fujam conforme a preferência  São os carros do Google recolher imagens em Lisboa e Porto para o Streetview do Google Maps. No Verão segue-se Braga.



> *Google Portugal: Ruas de Lisboa, Porto e Braga em imagens tridimensionais na Net até final do ano *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2009 às 10:13)

Vince disse:


> Se virem uns carros com umas estranhas camaras no tejadilho sorriam ou fujam conforme a preferência  São os carros do Google recolher imagens em Lisboa e Porto para o Streetview do Google Maps. No Verão segue-se Braga.




  Afinal o Big Brother não é assim tão utópico com isso...


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Vince disse:


> Se virem uns carros com umas estranhas no tejadilho sorriam ou fujam conforme a preferência  São os carros do Google recolher imagens em Lisboa e Porto para o Streetview do Google Maps.



Ainda bem que eu nestes dias não ando por Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Já está disponível no Google Maps o Streetview de Lisboa e Porto


----------



## ACalado (18 Ago 2009 às 21:53)

Simplesmente fantástico


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

Vince disse:


> Já está disponível no Google Maps o Streetview de Lisboa e Porto



Olá Vince

Também ouvi um excerto dessa notícia e ao longo desta verifiquei que poderia ir ao encontro de um pormenor que há algum tempo me deixou curioso.

O pormenor é inevitavelmente a questão da privacidade que envolve pessoas e bens, como a desfocagem da face das pessoas que circulam nas ruas abrangidas e também as matrículas das viaturas em circulação ou estacionadas.

Falou-se sobre isto, mas poderemos passear descontraidamente, a pé ou de carro sem que sejamos (por assim dizer) descobertos?


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2009 às 00:19)

Não se preocupem, eles tapam as caras dos transeuntes e as matrículas.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2009 às 09:36)

Já estive a brincar um pouco com o streetview, e é de facto, fantástico!
A cobertura não é, naturalmente, integral, mas está bastante completa em Lisboa e Porto...
Além do mais, o streetview não se restringe às cidades, antes se estendendo à periferia, por exemplo, a zona onde moro está coberta, e não é Lisboa, tal como a Maia não é Porto e tem alguma cobertura.
Não procurei em outras zonas, mas presumo que haja cobertura das principais zonas periféricas de Lisboa e Porto, é uma questão de explorarem.
De qualquer forma, é mais um brinquedo excelente do Google...


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2009 às 09:48)

Continuo com muitas reservas quanto a esta ferramenta... Por um lado parece-me fantástica, mas por outro ainda há pouco praticamente "entrei em casa dos meus pais", e consegui ver alguns dos meus amigos no café... sem grande distorção... Acho fantásticas as possibilidades desta ferramenta... mas por outro lado começo a achar que começamos a entrar num exagero.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Ago 2009 às 15:24)

Sinceramente não concordo. Não se vê mais do que um qualquer transeunte vê ao passar na rua a pé ou de carro. Portanto não vejo grandes problemas nesta nova fascinante ferramenta que o google disponibiliza.


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2009 às 15:27)

Eu percebo um pouco o que querem dizer..
Mas sendo apenas espaços públicos, ruas.. Não vejo sinceramente grandes perigos..

E está incrível, fantástico!
Fiquei


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Ago 2009 às 00:37)

vitamos disse:


> Continuo com muitas reservas quanto a esta ferramenta... Por um lado parece-me fantástica, mas por outro ainda há pouco praticamente "entrei em casa dos meus pais", e consegui ver alguns dos meus amigos no café... sem grande distorção... Acho fantásticas as possibilidades desta ferramenta... mas por outro lado começo a achar que começamos a entrar num exagero.



Receios confirmados e por isso justificados ou isso não passou de uma casualidade?
Então uma infeliz casualidade!


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Ago 2009 às 01:11)

Boas

Brutal   Hoje já dei uns passeios por Lisboa, sem ter de respeitar o código da estrada   

Também já vi gente e carros conhecidos de pessoal amigo, onde paro quando vou a Lisboa.

Acho importante ou mesmo fundamental, todas as matriculas e caras estarem desfocadas.

Gostei da velocidade, navegação e da qualidade de imagem apresentada.

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Receios confirmados e por isso justificados ou isso não passou de uma casualidade?
> Então uma infeliz casualidade!



A questão é mais complexa do que parece à partida. É óbvio que numa qualquer foto, todos nós estamos sujeitos a ser vistos por qualquer pessoa... Ao andarmos na rua simplesmente a mesma coisa. Mas aqui trata-se de imagens disponíveis para todos 24h! É claro que é uma ferramenta fascinante e eu acho até de alguma utilidade, nomeadamente como um espectacular mapa 3d. 

Mas vejam este caso, fazendo um reset a qualquer juízo moral...  (Porque por um lado eu diria "bem feito"  )

http://www.ipjornal.com/noticias/416177_google-street-view-separa-casal.html


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Ago 2009 às 12:49)

vitamos disse:


> A questão é mais complexa do que parece à partida. É óbvio que numa qualquer foto, todos nós estamos sujeitos a ser vistos por qualquer pessoa... Ao andarmos na rua simplesmente a mesma coisa. Mas aqui trata-se de imagens disponíveis para todos 24h! É claro que é uma ferramenta fascinante e eu acho até de alguma utilidade, nomeadamente como um espectacular mapa 3d.
> 
> Mas vejam este caso, fazendo um reset a qualquer juízo moral...  (Porque por um lado eu diria "bem feito"  )
> 
> http://www.ipjornal.com/noticias/416177_google-street-view-separa-casal.html



Boas

Vitor, mais vale então este casal estar separado, se ele a andava a enganar , não estou a ver o motivo de estares juntos, mas aqui entramos num campo mais complicado.

Quem é que disse à mulher que o marido estava a sair da sex shop, foi o amante dela  

Mas não achas que as webcam, já muito utilizadas até aqui em portugal, não pode acontecer o mesmo, e não existe o cuidado de tapar caras nem matriculas.

Abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2009 às 16:37)

A Google está de câmaras apontadas a Faro, para disponibilizar a cidade em visita virtual, a partir de qualquer ponto do mundo, mas serviço tem levantado polémica noutros países. 

É vermelho, dá nas vistas, mas poucos sabem para que serve. O carro do Google Maps Streetview tem sido visto a circular em Faro, para captar com várias câmaras fotográficas em simultâneo várias ruas da cidade. Desta vez, as câmaras do Observatório do Algarve apanharam o automóvel que está 'artilhado' de tecnologia.

O esquema é o seguinte: o automóvel tem uma haste onde estão colocadas máquinas fotográficas que abrangem 360 graus, e vai tirando a espaços fotografias de alta resolução das zonas por onde passa.

Mais tarde, depois de tratadas, as fotografias são coladas umas às outras dando uma ilusão de panorâmica a 360 graus, que permite ‘visitar’ os principais pontos da cidade, através do Google streetview, na Internet (ver aqui).

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

Tenham muito cuidado se andam a fazer coisas às escondidas sempre têm o risco de serem apanhados.


----------



## trepkos (22 Ago 2009 às 20:19)

Já vi esse carro aqui em Montemor.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2009 às 20:26)

"_Canidello City_" - Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia, já está no streetview.

Já vi o carro do meu pai e a minha casa  que gira engenhoca


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Parece que também anda a dar umas voltinhas por aqui... 

*Perto da Estrada da Penha* e na *Rua Castilho em Faro*. 












*Olhando ao comentário do suposto condutor do carro* (devem haver uns quantos a fotografar o país) a resolução final vai ser razoável. Todas as zonas com mais de 10 mil habitantes vão aparecer no *google maps*.


----------

